# What other small animals has everyone got ?



## mini lop luva (Aug 1, 2005)

I was wondering if anyonehas any other small animals ecept rabbits of corse lol like guineapigs,hamsters,gerbils,rats etc etc ? xxx


----------



## RusselandRoxy (Aug 1, 2005)

Hey,
I have 4 kittens which could count as SMALL animals now lol , as wellas 4 cats. As for small animals, i have 2 guinea pigs and a hamster,and i am thinking of getting a rat.

Leanne


----------



## mini lop luva (Aug 1, 2005)

Lol i would love a dog ihave always wanted one, i have a hamster home for the hoildays and hegoes back to school in school days so i havehalf of ahamster lol it was really nice hearing about people otheranimals georgie xxx


----------



## RusselandRoxy (Aug 1, 2005)

aww sweet.I'd love a dog but would never beallowed one, besides i think i have enough animals lol. Including thekittens i have 15. and its a lot of work. I did have 2 gerbils untilrecently when the cat decided they looked tasty :X

Leanne


----------



## ayglnu13 (Aug 1, 2005)

I have a hamster named Glen 








~Amy


----------



## bluebird (Aug 1, 2005)

Chickens,calls miniture ducks, a Chihuahua,2 kittens.bluebird


----------



## mini lop luva (Aug 1, 2005)

Awwwww glen is so cute i used to have hamster like that calledChuckie xxx


----------



## ayglnu13 (Aug 1, 2005)

Thanks  I just got him for my birthday 3 daysago  He is a little grumpy but when he is out of the cage he is fine.We will just have to work on the in cage grumpyness 

~Amy


----------



## mini lop luva (Aug 1, 2005)

Yer it is always like thatwith new hamsters lol takes a while to tame and stuff, my hammy dozysaids "hello glen" lol xxxx


----------



## pamnock (Aug 1, 2005)

Fish, dwarf hamster, dog and 2 cats 



Pam


----------



## Nicky Snow (Aug 1, 2005)

i have a turtle, and a plecko fish to keep the turtle company.

Nicole.


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Aug 1, 2005)

Hmm, 7 hampsters, 3 fish and a dog


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 1, 2005)

Hmmm...6 ferrets, 5 rats, 7 bearded dragons and 2 uromastyx.

Jen


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Aug 1, 2005)

What isa uromastyx??


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Aug 1, 2005)

:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:ewwwthey areuglly!!!


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Aug 1, 2005)

Hmmm, let's see... 1 dog, lots of fish, and a hamster. Sharon


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Aug 1, 2005)

2 cats,2 ferrets, fish and a tropical frog.

Vickie


----------



## Lynda (Aug 1, 2005)

Dog, cat, guinea pig, turtle, dwarf hamster


----------



## naturestee (Aug 1, 2005)

A dwarf hamster named Fuzznugget, 3African dwarf frogs named Buddha, Ghost, and Robin, and 26 fish in 4tanks, the largest of which is barely stocked due to buying too manyrabbit toys. The only named fish is a crowntail betta namedSpike (after Cowboy Bebop).


----------



## kfonz (Aug 1, 2005)

I love your uromastyxs, cirrustwi!! 

I used to have a dwarf hamster named Hamputs. I have a pac-man frog named Froggle.


----------



## juicyjuicee (Aug 1, 2005)

5 cats, 12 african clawed frogs, 1 betta fish, 1 bearded dragon.


----------



## rabbitluvr04 (Aug 1, 2005)

1 chinchilla, about 6 finches, 2 betta fish, 1parakeet, 1 cockatiel, 1 lovebird, 1 hamster, 2 tortoises, 6 cats, 1pygmy goat, and about 13 mice....i think thats all, lol!


----------



## Llama (Aug 1, 2005)

*naturestee wrote: *


> The only named fish is a crowntail betta named Spike (after Cowboy Bebop).




I LOVE Cowboy Bebop! :love:





Currently, in my new home, I have a new miniature dachshund puppy, Myraand the love of my life, my chihuahua/rat terrier mix,Griffin. Plus the two buns of course. 

When i lived with my mom still, we had chickens and ducks of allbreeds, 2 guinea pigs, dwarf hamsters, 3 dogs, 7 cats, and a JackDempsey(fish). 

I have owned in the past rats, mice, a 2-foot long Savahna Monitor, gerbils, finches, a cockatiel, and some parakeets.



Here's a couple pics of my dogs here at home:


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 1, 2005)

*I LuV MaH BuNs wrote:*


> :shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:ewww they areuglly!!!



Actually those are really beautiful specimines, they aren't ugly atall. They are all male in that photo, although my male iscolored like a female, so he's not nearly as colorful.Melina, my female is actually most likely a male, but having them sexedis a big process, the colors are starting to look male. Thisis Malachi:






He's wild caught, so I don't know how old he is, his colors could still change.

Jen


----------



## honeybunnie8 (Aug 1, 2005)

I just have 2 buns and 2 Chinchillas. A Hetro beige named Jasper . AKA. booboo...and a brown velvet named Gus.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 1, 2005)

*Llama wrote: *


>


You better hide your cute puppy cause I am adding the doxie in my napfor my mother in law. She wants one a red colour one. So cute.

I have 1 german shep/golden retr mix Samantha, and 12 guinea pigs. Wehad well ofver 30 guinea pigs but we adopted some out and I felt badfor few people I knew that lost their guinea pig. I am currentlyfostering 4 boys until Aug 14th and hopefully I will have homes forthem by then cause there is a pignic on that day (guinea pig and rabbitlover picnic at Latrobe Pa)


----------



## Charliesangel888 (Aug 1, 2005)

I have:

1 Doggie (black lab/ australian shep mix)

2 Hamsters (siberian dwarf)

3 Rabbits of course (Mini lop, Holland lop, Nethy)

1 Turtle (I have no idea what kind)

A few frogs (again, have no clue what kind)

And a couple large fish tanks with freshwater fishies!! Thats my group!


----------



## CorkysMom (Aug 1, 2005)

Along with the 6 bunnies:

2 leopard geckos..

1 veiled chameleon

1 hamster

2 dogs....siberian husky (not so small) and cocker spaniel


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 1, 2005)

*PuterGeekGirl wrote: *


> cocker spaniel


do you have a pic of your cocker. I love cockers. My Isaac wasa cocker beagle mix. He passed on to the rainbow bridge a lil over 2yrsago.


----------



## CorkysMom (Aug 1, 2005)

*SweetPeasMommie wrote:*


> *PuterGeekGirl wrote:*
> 
> 
> > cocker spaniel
> ...


I'm gonna post a link, cuz this pic is NOT for the bandwidth impaired!!She needed a haircut, but thats her markings....her dads a red and momis a party..my mom has the mother and had her bred so my son could havea pup for his 5th bday, he got pick of litter...couldn't ask for abetter first dog for him! 


*http://techie-town.com/pgg/shiloh.jpg*


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 1, 2005)

She is sooooooooooooooo cute. I love her.

Here is my Isaac. He looks just like a cocker but a beagle bark. Rest his little soul.






I miss him terribly and I hope to get another one. I still cry for him.


----------



## CorkysMom (Aug 1, 2005)

He looks like a black and tan? Beautiful colors,I had one of those as a kid....yes, its crazy how attached we get tothe critters!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 2, 2005)

Yes amen to that. I have always loved cockers cause of their faces.


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Aug 2, 2005)

Isaac was all black except for his greying beard. Oh did I love him.


----------



## onnie (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi all i have as well as Honey andBubbles my lion heads'2 rescue dogs'3 guinea pigs'1 was rescuedand a cat that we took on as a stray


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 2, 2005)

*RusselandRoxy wrote: *


> Hey,
> I have 4 kittens which could count as SMALL animals now lol , as wellas 4 cats. As for small animals, i have 2 guinea pigs and a hamster,and i am thinking of getting a rat.
> 
> Leanne


OOO can we have pictures of the Kittens?? Please??

As for me, no small animals, used to have hamsters but that was yearsago and you really couldn't call my cat small....he he bless him he's abit of a fatty. I don't think my hens are small either, they chase mycat!! lol


----------



## bunsforlife (Aug 2, 2005)

Well we have the three buns

Then two kittens, one cat, a crazy rat named Gaz, and a painted turtle Shawn found on the side of the road


----------



## FrenchLopGirl1280 (Aug 2, 2005)

Okay let see.

I got 1 horse lol 2 dogs (labrador retreiver,pug) 2 cats n 11 fish lol

and then the rabbits.

I would have to say the really small rabbits, that I have fall intothis catergory. My french Lops don't for they are the size of mycats.LOL


----------



## KatsMeowTree (Aug 2, 2005)

haha! well, none of our animals are really that"small" besides all the rabbits..... we have, 2 cats (Samantha andComanche), 5 kittens, 5 dogs (Brownie, Blacky, Sage, Chad and Jasmine),and we used to have a parakeet but he was really annoying, and a Turtlewho ran away. We also have landscaping ponds but I don't think thatcounts. We have Pheasants, Chickens, Chukars and Quails too. 

Kat


----------



## dajeti2 (Aug 2, 2005)

Let's see I have

1 dog
12 chickens
1 snapping turtle
1 African Dwarf Frog
2 Cory fish

Tina


----------



## p1rat3 (Aug 3, 2005)

2 Fish in an outdoor pond
2 kids (Mikayla and Nick) (Nicholas is an animal!) he he.

Jay


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Aug 3, 2005)

I have...

2 cats

1 dog

1 box turtle


----------

